# One word at a time- story!



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

In here you will ONLY post one word at a time to create a story! Here is an example:


Person one: My

Person two: Teacher

Person three: ate

Person four: my

Person five: pet

Person six: cockroach


Every person posts ONE word at a time. DO NOT post posts with more than one word at a time.


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

The


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jan 9, 2021)

Dude


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

ate


----------



## SoCalGreek (Jan 9, 2021)

In


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

a


----------



## Zoeclare (Jan 9, 2021)

Bowling alley


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 9, 2021)

Trash can


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

Then


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 9, 2021)

cops


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

Came


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 9, 2021)

and


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

they


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 9, 2021)

arrested


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 9, 2021)

Put


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 9, 2021)

Chubbs


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

in


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2021)

da slammer!


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 9, 2021)

and


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 9, 2021)

Destroyed


----------



## Tes (Jan 9, 2021)

The winecooler


----------



## Crush da Baum (Jan 9, 2021)

Because


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 9, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> da slammer!


that's 2, count'em two words


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 10, 2021)

monkeys


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 10, 2021)

Were


----------



## Lokkje (Jan 10, 2021)

Smarter


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

than


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 11, 2021)

Chubbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

because


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 11, 2021)

he


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

ate


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

a


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

(not being mean to you chubs)


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

unripe


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

frog


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

after


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

he


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

ate


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 11, 2021)

You guys are nuts. I am leaving


Braeden p said:


> (not being mean to you chubs)


Oh crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
what in the heck is the matter with ya'll???????? I WAS being mean to him, he IS an idiot and he didn't eat anything. He got arrested for lack of ? OK, I am too old for this and it ain't no fun. Chubbs I will have to insult you privately...


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

another


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

animal


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

posted same time you posted


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

at


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

Pizzahut


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

at (say a random time)


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

7:00 PM


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

on


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

Tuesday


----------



## EddieAndHannah (Jan 11, 2021)

Braeden p said:


> Tuesday


evening


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

last


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

month


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2021)

. Later


----------



## Trudy_the_tortoise (Jan 11, 2021)

he


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

was


----------



## Tes (Jan 11, 2021)

rejected


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

by


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Bigfoot


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 11, 2021)

Because


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

he


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

come on guys the story is not over yet


----------



## EddieAndHannah (Jan 11, 2021)

Braeden p said:


> he


was


----------



## Tes (Jan 11, 2021)

very


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

Small-footed


----------



## EddieAndHannah (Jan 11, 2021)

Braeden p said:


> Small-footed


and


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 11, 2021)

hated


----------



## EddieAndHannah (Jan 11, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> hated


to


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Jan 11, 2021)

But


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jan 11, 2021)

Braeden p said:


> come on guys the story is not over yet


boring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EddieAndHannah (Jan 11, 2021)

Chubbs the tegu said:


> But


he


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 11, 2021)

Did


----------



## MichaelL (Jan 12, 2021)

the


----------



## pacific chelonians (Jan 12, 2021)

The


----------



## EddieAndHannah (Jan 12, 2021)

MichaelL said:


> the


best


----------



## Braeden p (Jan 12, 2021)

Disco-dance


----------

